# Scored Stanley 12 Scraper Plane



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Its a beauty. Original card scraper in it too. Looks like mid/late 1890's. 

Looking forward to cleaning it and trying it out...


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks beautiful! Great find - where'd you get it?

Nice bow ties and book matched slab table too!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief, how wide is that bad boy?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Good grief, how wide is that bad boy?



it's 3 7/16" wide on the sole. it's really freaking sweet. can set the pitch of the scraper too.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

TaleSspin said:


> Looks beautiful! Great find - where'd you get it?
> 
> Nice bow ties and book matched slab table too!



Got it on the PA/Maryland border on my way to hearnes hardwoods today. 

thanks for the compliment on my table.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good score! you will love it!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gideon said:


> it's 3 7/16" wide on the sole. it's really freaking sweet. can set the pitch of the scraper too.


Have you tried it out yet if so how do you like it?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

you know, I've got the veritas scraper plane, then came across a #112 so when I stumble on my #12, my plan was to just flip it. It works so sweet I can't part with it. Now I've got 3 (besides my shop made scrapers). Very nice find, your going to love it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice find. Do you pull or push? or both?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

i typically push.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice find. Do you pull or push? or both?


Looks like you can do both and adjust the angle of the scraper. 

I have something gluing up which I will use this on. 

The scraper is the original too. I'm kind of hesitant to use it, maybe I'll get another the same size and replace it.


----------

